

China's New Bachelor Class - clicks
http://www.theatlantic.com/international/archive/2013/02/chinas-new-bachelor-class/273040/

======
jacques_chester

        "[Online dating] has greatly expanded the pool for people 
        to choose from without ever having to spend the time to meet 
        the person," he wrote to Tea Leaf Nation via email. "The 
        development of mobile apps in conjunction with the Internet 
        has allowed people to meet each other anywhere at any time. 
        Mobile dating has effectively merged online and offline 
        dating elements to give people more opportunities to meet--
        and the odds of finding someone is then much higher.
    

Online dating doesn't really help the assortative mating problem; it actually
makes it more acute by reducing the usual geographical / random walk barriers
to finding potential partners.

